# rune priest w/ spear WIP!



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

as some of you may know, I am a wolf player, but Ive actually been working on a custom model for my rune priest. tell me what you think. the work ive done so far:


























I Plan on working on the spear more, green stuffing it and putting runes all over it, similar to how Njal's staff looks.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I like the cloak but if this is to be a spear the blade tip needs to be shorter. Right now it just looks like a sword with the handle cut off and mounted on the staff. It may look different once its done but currently I think it needs to be shorter. More like the spear of Russ.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

its a battlespear, not a throwing spear, IE: its a longer blade on the end


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Eh. Looks like a glaive rather than a spear, really. But it doesn't really seem that off-putting, to be honest. 

Good work on the robe. The hood looks a bit thick in comparison...I had the same problem when I tried sculpting a hood a while back.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah the hood didnt come out very thin like I wanted it to. but meh.

the problem is that the hood every time I tried to thin it up, would stick to my hands even with water / wouldnt come out in the correct design.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I think it looks pretty good Khain. The cloak and hood have come out very well and the spear looks good so far, though I'd definitely call it a glaive more than a spear. But no biggy.

Nice work! :victory:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> its a battlespear, not a throwing spear, IE: its a longer blade on the end


Later Viking age spears had blades of up to 60 cm in length, so it is a quite realistic Nordic style spear.

The rest of the model looks good too.


----------

